# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hi Fae Paisley

## blueeyes

Hi Jim here been here before when it was part of WOD but had to re reg any i keep Discus looking forward to the forum cheers Jim

----------


## dekdel

hi blueeyes

my names dekdel new here just like to say hello


dekdel

----------


## blueeyes

Hi Dekdel thanks for the welcome cheers Jim

----------


## Gary R

> Hi Jim here been here before when it was part of WOD but had to re reg any i keep Discus looking forward to the forum cheers Jim


Hi Jim 

we are still part of WOD but when we moved servers we lost all posts and members so a big sorry for that, but we are now fully backed up this time.

Welcome back 

Regards Gary

----------


## Timo

Hello blueeyes


 :fkwelcome:

----------


## Gary R

Hi Blueeyes 

How are the Discus doing  long time no hear 

Regards Gary

----------

